# NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale!



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Greetings,
We're having a special on *NEUSPEED* Springs with either your choice of Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shocks going on right now at MJM Autohaus. 
When choosing a good spring manufacturer for your VW, you should look no further than *NEUSPEED* Springs. All *NEUSPEED * springs are made in Germany by ISO 9002 certified spring-winding specialists who do everything in-house and not sourced out for powder-coating, shot-peening, etc. *NEUSPEED* springs are of the highest quality and are wound by veterans in the spring winding business in Germany. All *NEUSPEED* springs reduce body roll during cornering and front end dive under heavy braking. Along with the improvement in handling, *NEUSPEED* springs will also eliminate that nasty wheel-well gap found on the new A3's to create a more aggressive look for your car.
Both KONI and Bilstein Sport Shocks are also made from only the finest materials in Germany, both offering a limited lifetime warranty. KONI's twin tube hydraulic front struts come equipped with owner adjustable rebound damping which allows you to fine tune the shock's performance to match your suspension setup. Whether you're looking for a comfortable street setting or an aggresive rate for the weekend autocross, KONI Sport valving adjustable shocks have what you need. Bilstein Sport Shocks are also designed for the performance-minded driver and are engineered to push a car's suspension to its performance peak. All Bilstein dampers have a firm valving best suited for use with _*NEUSPEED*_ springs, a sway bar of your choice, and a performance wheel and tire set-up. 
*All kits include shocks/struts and springs, front and rear!*
Bilstein Sport Shocks with *NEUSPEED* Sport springs - $774.95! 
KONI Sport Shocks with *NEUSPEED* Sport springs - $699.95!
*NEUSPEED* Sport Springs alone - $189.95 shipped!
Payment options: - We accept Visa/MC or payments by Paypal.
Feel free to email us at [email protected] or contact us by phone at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) with any questions.
*Texas state residents add 8.25% for sales tax*












































_Modified by [email protected] at 10:23 AM 3-10-2006_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

o snap! hey scott! what's up buddy! i can personally vouch for MJM Autohaus. great folks ... awesome service ...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_o snap! hey scott! what's up buddy! i can personally vouch for MJM Autohaus. great folks ... awesome service ... 

Ummm, may I ask what you're doing sticking your head in the A3 forums, Luis? Might you be in the market for a hot hatch?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

shhhhhh


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

mjm... hmmi know u from somewhere..... hmmm dub..... speed... hmmm.. cant remember. nice to see yall in the a3 forums over here.







these guys are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqcomltwin* »_mjm... hmmi know u from somewhere..... hmmm dub..... speed... hmmm.. cant remember. nice to see yall in the a3 forums over here.







these guys are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dubspeed, yep.


----------



## andre23 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

question?
How will the neuspeed springs alone affect the camber on my car with 19" wheels? I'm not looking to install shocks just the springs alone. I'm very concerned that the springs with the wheels will generate alot of negative camber.
Do I have to install the shocks along with the springs or will the stock sports suspension be sufficent.
Can someone school me up please?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (andre23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andre23* »_question?
How will the neuspeed springs alone affect the camber on my car with 19" wheels? I'm not looking to install shocks just the springs alone. I'm very concerned that the springs with the wheels will generate alot of negative camber.
Do I have to install the shocks along with the springs or will the stock sports suspension be sufficent.
Can someone school me up please?

You will not have issues with camber. As far as using the your stocks shocks - yes, you can get away with stock shocks on the Sport springs for a while, but an upgraded perfomance damper is recommended and will be necessary after some time. A lot of that also depends on your driving habits.


----------



## andre23 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You will not have issues with camber. As far as using the your stocks shocks - yes, you can get away with stock shocks on the Sport springs for a while, but an upgraded perfomance damper is recommended and will be necessary after some time. A lot of that also depends on your driving habits. 

You mean whether someone tracks their car or not?? You mind elaborating on the necessity of upgrading to a performance damper?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_You mean whether someone tracks their car or not?? You mind elaborating on the necessity of upgrading to a performance damper?

Upgraded shocks/struts are always recommended when going with a performance lowering spring. What I meant was, sure, you can get away with using your stock shocks with Sport springs (assuming they have low mileage on them), but it's not something you're going to want to do for very long.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just to reiterate, I'm currently using plain old stock sport springs and shocks. As of now, they're perfect for me. I don't anticipate any problems with them either.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Just to reiterate, I'm currently using plain old stock sport springs and shocks. As of now, they're perfect for me. I don't anticipate any problems with them either.

When we say 'Sport' Springs, we are referring to aftermarket springs, i.e. Neuspeed or H&R.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Okay, I see.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Do you guys carry Koni FSDs and if so, how much?
Dave


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Do you guys carry Koni FSDs and if so, how much?
Dave

Out of stock for a few more days, sorry.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

nice price... i am in between this an H&R Coils... hmmm


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Out of stock for a few more days, sorry.

won't know how much $$$ until you get them in stock?
Dave


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_won't know how much $$$ until you get them in stock?
Dave

Correct.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Correct.

Gotcha, keep me updated.
Dave


----------



## hsq91 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When you say there is not an issue with camber, what exactly does that mean? Does the camber not change with a drop in height?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (hsq91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hsq91* »_When you say there is not an issue with camber, what exactly does that mean? Does the camber not change with a drop in height?

Not with Sports, not enough to make a difference.


----------



## lookin4a4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am looking for just the Bilstein sport struts for a 98 Audi A4 Quattro. What would this cost? Please email me. boardr00 (at) yahoo.com


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

Why does your neuspeed/bilstein package cost so much, when you can just purchase the springs and shocks/struts seperately for a total of 700.00


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_Why does your neuspeed/bilstein package cost so much, when you can just purchase the springs and shocks/struts seperately for a total of 700.00

Our kit doesn't cost so much. Find a lower price on this kit, and not only will we meet it, we'll beat it. We have the best prices on the Neuspeed/Bilstein kits - GUARANTEED!
If you're referring to my quote to the other fella about buying the shocks alone, that's now been removed. Bilstein raised their pricing in March, thus the confusion.
Again, if you find a better price on these kits, let us know.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_ We have the best prices on the Neuspeed/Bilstein kits - GUARANTEED!

Does this go for neuspeed and konis as well?
because spp has a set of konis for 467.52 couple that with your neuspeed springs (189.99) will be 657.51


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_Does this go for neuspeed and konis as well?
because spp has a set of konis for 467.52 couple that with your neuspeed springs (189.99) will be 657.51









SPP does not offer free shipping. Either way, we'll take care of you.
Did you need to place an order?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

email sent abuot bilstein and oettinger wheels


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

how much for Koni's only?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (DSG604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSG604* »_how much for Koni's only?

To Canada? $549.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

What is the model code from Bilstein for these shocks? Like B6, B8, B14...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_What is the model code from Bilstein for these shocks? Like B6, B8, B14...

I'm not 100% sure what you mean. Please give us a call with your inquiry.
210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_I'm not 100% sure what you mean. Please give us a call with your inquiry.
210.DUB.PART (382.7278)

I am outside the country right now but if you look at Bilstein's website their suspensions are grouped into names starting with B followed by a number such as
B6 Sports
B8 Sprint
B10 BPK
B12 BTK
B14 PSS
B16 PSS9
http://www2.bilstein.de/en/pro....php3 
Which one is yours? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_I am outside the country right now but if you look at Bilstein's website their suspensions are grouped into names starting with B followed by a number such as
B6 Sports
B8 Sprint
B10 BPK
B12 BTK
B14 PSS
B16 PSS9
http://www2.bilstein.de/en/pro....php3 
Which one is yours? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This thread is for Bilstein "Sport" shocks. There is only one part number for those here in the US. One for the front and one for the rear - none of which you posted. The link you have above is for their German site. Things are different sometimes over there.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

which one is lower H&R or newuspeed?
i dotn want my car super low since im old now. 25+ i cant drive low cars


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_which one is lower H&R or newuspeed?
i dotn want my car super low since im old now. 25+ i cant drive low cars

We do not offer H&R springs for the A3 so I cannot answer that question. I can tell you everything you want to know about the _*NEUSPEED*_ springs, though.


----------



## kitvr6 (Jun 13, 2002)

what's the difference bwtween the Bilstein and the konis, thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (kitvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitvr6* »_what's the difference bwtween the Bilstein and the konis, thanks 

The KONIs are dampening adjustable. The Bilsteins are not. Both come with lifetime warranty and will both equally do the job.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*

Why are Neuspeed sports springs cheaper than a Neuspeed rear stabilizer bar? Just wondering. You would think more engineering and material costs go into making springs than a stabilizer bar.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Why are Neuspeed sports springs cheaper than a Neuspeed rear stabilizer bar? Just wondering. You would think more engineering and material costs go into making springs than a stabilizer bar.

We are distributors, not the manufacturer. I couldn't tell you why a set of springs would be more than a sway bar. Some of them are, some of them are not. An R32 19mm rear sway, for example, is less in price than springs.


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

What is available for the 3.2?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (GLEA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLEA* »_What is available for the 3.2?

Coming soon.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Out of stock for a few more days, sorry.

Any update on the price of the Koni FSDs? In stock yet?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Any update on the price of the Koni FSDs? In stock yet?

IM sent.


----------



## Ag Arrow (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have Bilsteins in stock and how much for just the shocks? I already have the neuspeed springs from you guys. They worked great with the stock sport shocks but now I am looking for more of an upgrade with the shocks.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*

What is the drop from stock....I have neither sport or premium package. 
Recommend shop in Phoenix to install?
I am undecided as to when or if I will do this mod, but it would be nice to know that their is a quality installer in Phoenix to do the installation.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ag Arrow* »_Do you have Bilsteins in stock and how much for just the shocks? I already have the neuspeed springs from you guys. They worked great with the stock sport shocks but now I am looking for more of an upgrade with the shocks.

The Bilstein shocks alone would be $589.95 shipped to you.

_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_What is the drop from stock....I have neither sport or premium package. 
Recommend shop in Phoenix to install?


Drop is approximately 1.25" to 1.5" or so.
Give Derek a ring at Exklusiv in Phoenix if you're looking for a quality installer in your area.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Thanks Juan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am leaning towards the koni's and neuspeed springs.


_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:28 PM 9/26/2006_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

What's the drop with the Neuspeed Sports with Koni FSD's?
Koni FSD's with Eibach say 1.3 inches. I am looking for 1.5 in front 1 inch in back.
Or will settling occur and the 1.3 will settle to 1.5?
Thanks


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_What's the drop with the Neuspeed Sports with Koni FSD's?
Koni FSD's with Eibach say 1.3 inches. I am looking for 1.5 in front 1 inch in back.
Or will settling occur and the 1.3 will settle to 1.5?
Thanks
checkout the before and after pics on this thread, I'm swapping my car from the H+R Touring Cup Kit, I'll let you know the difference, but from the pics it seems th drop is minimal (within an inch from the stock sport)


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_checkout the before and after pics on this thread, I'm swapping my car from the H+R Touring Cup Kit, I'll let you know the difference, but from the pics it seems th drop is minimal (within an inch from the stock sport)










_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_What's the drop with the Neuspeed Sports with Koni FSD's?
Koni FSD's with Eibach say 1.3 inches. I am looking for 1.5 in front 1 inch in back.
Or will settling occur and the 1.3 will settle to 1.5?
Thanks

Don't see an pics?? I have stock suspension, drop amount?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
Don't see an pics?? I have stock suspension, drop amount?

sorry , forgot to post link








here it is;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2877831


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i emailed for tracking # but no reply


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i emailed for tracking # but no reply









Your IM was responded to.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kirkb (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLEA* »_What is available for the 3.2?



_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_Coming soon.

How soon?!?!

















_Modified by kirkb at 10:11 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (kirkb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirkb* »_
How soon?!?!















_Modified by kirkb at 10:11 PM 1-28-2007_

x2


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

We are being told late March now on the bars for the Quattro cars.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you have Eibach sportline springs?
What would be the price with KONI SPORT SHOCKS or KONI FRD or how are they called.
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (rodolfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodolfo* »_Do you have Eibach sportline springs?
What would be the price with KONI SPORT SHOCKS or KONI FRD or how are they called.
Thanks

The KONI Sports with Eibach springs are currently on sale right now for $674.95 with free shipping.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1554


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I am really interested in the KONI Sports with Eibach springs package, but I want EIBACH SPORTLINE not EIBACH PRO-KIT
Do you have the SPORTLINE SPRINGS?
Thanks
Rodolfo


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (rodolfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodolfo* »_I am really interested in the KONI Sports with Eibach springs package, but I want EIBACH SPORTLINE not EIBACH PRO-KIT
Do you have the SPORTLINE SPRINGS?
Thanks
Rodolfo

Sure. Give us a call at the shop.


----------



## SJA3 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I just installed a set of Eibach Pro-Kit springs on my A3 with the stock sport shocks and although it definitely handles better I do feel the ride a bit softer. I would like to firm it up with the Koni sports, can you quote me with UPS ground to zip code 00920? Do you guys ship USPS Priority? Let me know what is your best price shipped. Thanks!


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I am ready to order the EIBACH SPORTLINE and the KONI SPORT 
Can I just place the order over your web page and put you the note, or tell your from here I want SPORTLINE and NO PROKIT springs?
Or can I send you payment through paypal or something?
Will place order Monday night.
Thanks
Rodolfo


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (rodolfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodolfo* »_I am ready to order the EIBACH SPORTLINE and the KONI SPORT 
Can I just place the order over your web page and put you the note, or tell your from here I want SPORTLINE and NO PROKIT springs?
Or can I send you payment through paypal or something?
Will place order Monday night.
Thanks
Rodolfo

Same price, yes.
Give us a call. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Don't you think it's a bit ridiculous for you to use the "cricex" account to bump this thread up every hour? 
Dave


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Don't you think it's a bit ridiculous for you to use the "cricex" account to bump this thread up every hour? 
Dave
x2 it's getting pretty annoying


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Have you have any complaints about the OEM HID equipped A3 having trouble adjusting the lights? I was reading this thread and it looks like the auto leveling mechanism will act funny and point the lights too low after the drop and not adjustable without modifying the sensors...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3102927


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i have oem bixenon.
no problems after i lower the car.
i thought i would have problems but it auto adjusted itself.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

did u do something?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiredbeans* »_Have you have any complaints about the OEM HID equipped A3 having trouble adjusting the lights? I was reading this thread and it looks like the auto leveling mechanism will act funny and point the lights too low after the drop and not adjustable without modifying the sensors...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3102927

Have had no complaints about that.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i have oem bixenon.
no problems after i lower the car.
i thought i would have problems but it auto adjusted itself.

tpliquid, which springs did you lower with?


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
tpliquid, which springs did you lower with?

x2


----------



## mikdivad (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*

When you quote a drop of 1.3-1.5" using Neuspeed Sport springs, is this a drop from stock NON-sport suspension or stock sport suspension? If the quote is from a non-sport suspension, what do you think the drop will be from stock sports suspension? Thanks for the info. Definitely interested if it isn't overly aggressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (mikdivad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikdivad* »_When you quote a drop of 1.3-1.5" using Neuspeed Sport springs, is this a drop from stock NON-sport suspension or stock sport suspension? If the quote is from a non-sport suspension, what do you think the drop will be from stock sports suspension? Thanks for the info. Definitely interested if it isn't overly aggressive.

Drop from stock.


----------



## Ag Arrow (Dec 31, 2001)

what are the spring rates?


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Ag Arrow)*

How much for just a set of koni sports shipped?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMane* »_How much for just a set of koni sports shipped?

Click HERE to see them on our site.
You can also add a *NEUPSEED* rear sway bar to that for just $215 with no additional shipping. $774.95 with free shipping for the KONI shocks (which includes a FREE torque mount from *NEUSPEED*) with the rear sway bar.
All in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Drop from stock.

I don't think you answered his question. Which version of "stock"?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED Springs with Bilstein Sport or KONI Sport Shock Sale! (200qandA3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200qandA3q* »_I don't think you answered his question. Which version of "stock"?









Non-sport.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of their car, that had Sport susp., and then lowered with the Neuspeeds?
Thanks!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (wiredbeans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiredbeans* »_Have you have any complaints about the OEM HID equipped A3 having trouble adjusting the lights? I was reading this thread and it looks like the auto leveling mechanism will act funny and point the lights too low after the drop and not adjustable without modifying the sensors...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3102927

After lowering, you do need to readjust the headlight beam. I lowered an inch and the adaptive bi-xenons were aimed too low. Also, the self leveling will not function properly if the leveling sensor is not oriented properly during installation. This is easy to mistake on the rear if you are not paying attention. 
Each headlight has two adjustment knobs, one for "left/right", the other for "up/down". There are rubber covers over the plastic adjustment screw. Use a metric allen to adjust.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

im on HR kit i bought off angry can, hr spirngs + hr shox


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

we need some pictures to close the deal please














on cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

All IMs responded to.


----------

